
Arrested Stayzilla CEO Yogendra Vasupal reveals his side of the story - dsr12
https://medium.com/@4091/thank-you-for-all-the-love-support-ed6335dca38d
======
PhantomGremlin
Sigh. An "18 min read" that describes why and how some random guy wound up in
jail. Don't people understand the "Five Ws"[1]

Don't make me invest 18 minutes of my time to get the big picture. How about a
tl;dr or a CliffsNotes?

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Five_Ws](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Five_Ws)

~~~
sealord
I think the cultural context is missing for you. The article is more an
indictment on what it's really like, starting up in a country riddled with
corruption and lawlessness at multiple levels. That can be hard to relate to
or even arrive at, if you just read this writeup.

